# Anyone do TDAA?



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Just curious. The schnauzer folk here keep trying to get me to do it with the paps. The next TDAA trial is over thanksgiving so I may be traveling (if my family could decide which house is hosting thanksgiving). But thinking about entering the next one maybe.

I can't figure out all the classes though. Youtube I am seeing tunnelers and jumpers but on the rules and regulations booklet I only see standard and games?


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

I haven't, but I'm really looking forward to seeing how your girls do in it. I wish they had them around here, I think Lola might actually be pretty good with more compact courses.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

LoMD13 said:


> I haven't, but I'm really looking forward to seeing how your girls do in it. I wish they had them around here, I think Lola might actually be pretty good with more compact courses.


I keep watching videos and I have not seen a dog as fast as mine running. That plus tight course could be.... fun? I have a feeling we're going to be flying off course a lot, lol.

Might enter at least Summer in the beginners on Dec 1st. Still debating.


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

If it was available in my area, I'd definitely try it.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

I've not heard good things...no first-hand experience though.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

What have you heard? Just curious.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Laurelin said:


> What have you heard? Just curious.


Just that there aren't a lot of serious competitors doing it. Back in the old days when all dogs were forced to jump ridiculous heights if they wanted to do agility, it would have made a lot of sense to have a separate venue for small dogs. But since all of the venues now offer the option of low jump heights for small dogs, I think most people who do agility seriously can find what they're looking for without needing a separate venue for small dogs. I've just heard it's sort of where you might go if you or your dog couldn't handle real agility. Of course some people say the same thing about NADAC. And I've always been sort of unimpressed with the level of skill I see at CPE trials. To each his own, I guess.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

GottaLuvMutts said:


> Just that there aren't a lot of serious competitors doing it. Back in the old days when all dogs were forced to jump ridiculous heights if they wanted to do agility, it would have made a lot of sense to have a separate venue for small dogs. But since all of the venues now offer the option of low jump heights for small dogs, I think most people who do agility seriously can find what they're looking for without needing a separate venue for small dogs. I've just heard it's sort of where you might go if you or your dog couldn't handle real agility. Of course some people say the same thing about NADAC. And I've always been sort of unimpressed with the level of skill I see at CPE trials. To each his own, I guess.


From watching videos I definitely don't see the same level of skill overall. My dogs are fast for their size... I dunno, I may still check it out. I know several of my club members do it with their small dogs. There's some NADAC arond but I've heard kind of the same thing.... Mostly AKC in the area (my club is the only USDAA in the state).


----------

